# Johnson shear pin sizes?



## Pikedaddy

Does anybody know the dimensions for Johnson shear pins from 1968 to 1979? Im sitting here bored at work and could make a few if I know the size. I need to make a few for my 1972 Johnson 25hp.Also am I correct by saying they are made out of stainless? Any info would be really appreciated.


----------



## M.Magis

I don&#8217;t know the size, but you do NOT want them out of stainless. You want them made of something that will shear before damage is done, hence the name.


----------



## Semper FIsh

I have the same motor. They are 3/16 not sure of the length. Don't make them from brass, it's too soft. I guess they are supposed to be bronze. Stainless is too hard. I just ordered some from boats.net, they are some type of steel.... not very good shear qualities. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Pikedaddy

Thanks for the info. I am sitting here with a whole machine shop at my disposal and nothing to do.


----------



## M.Magis

The right steel will sheer just fine. In fact, I have some steel bolts I&#8217;ve used for a post hold digger that are way, way too soft. Not all steel is the same.


----------



## johnrude

i use brazing rods for shear pins. and the reason i use them the old timer who taught me what i know uses them for shear pins.


----------



## Semper FIsh

I just looked at another website, they have them listed as 5/32 x 1

Sent from my DROID X2 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Eriesteamer

Yes why fool around making shear pins out what heck. As stated do not use stainless steal as to hard and will break gears more then shear as they should. Last the pins I removed while fixing these motor are made out some thing that does not rust so the screw is out. At price they sell for not worth the trouble making then. Brass is way to soft but they use to make a brass color one back in my days. These I beleave where to be used in weed lakes and was shear if it got weeded up. And tree stump lakes as it a regular was used the propeller was at stake and who want it to break that.


----------

